# Best non-stick skillet?



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a good non-stick skillet that they would recommend? I've been using a Denmark skillet that I purchased at Bed Bath. & Beyond, but it seems to wear quickly and chip around the edges.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 3, 2012)

A properly seasoned cast iron skillet, hands down.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 3, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> A properly seasoned cast iron skillet, hands down.



Can you cook eggs in a cast iron skillet?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Can you cook eggs in a cast iron skillet?




Once it's well seasoned.  Yes.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Once it's well seasoned.  Yes.



That's awesome. Seems like cast iron skillets are really versatile.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That's awesome. Seems like cast iron skillets are really versatile.




Versatile, and inexpensive too.

You can get pre-seasoned Lodge CI for very little money at Wal-Mart and hardware stores.  You can get 8", 10" and 12" skillets for $15-$20 each.  

The really good part is that they last forever and if something happens to damage the seasoning, you can clean it off and re-season it.

The downside is they are heavy.


----------



## merstar (Oct 3, 2012)

These are great!
Amazon.com: Tramontina 3pk Long Life Saute Pan Value Set: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 3, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Can you cook eggs in a cast iron skillet?


I use a 6" CI skillet to cook my eggs whenever I don't poach them. It works for me. And I eat eggs 4-5 days/week. They slide right out. I clean mine with salt and a broomstick cleaner (from Europe), but one could use salt and a nylon scrubber. Most of the time, wiping it out with a paper towel is all the clean up that is needed.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 3, 2012)

IMO you never want to buy the"best" non stick.

Buy the cheapest and replace .


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 3, 2012)

merstar said:
			
		

> These are great!
> Amazon.com: Tramontina 3pk Long Life Saute Pan Value Set: Kitchen & Dining



These got great reviews, but I wonder what they're coated with. Many of the nonstick skillets are coated with toxic materials.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Versatile, and inexpensive too.
> 
> You can get pre-seasoned Lodge CI for very little money at Wal-Mart and hardware stores.  You can get 8", 10" and 12" skillets for $15-$20 each.
> 
> ...



I remember that we spoke about cast iron pans on another thread. I wish that Bed Bath carried some of the smaller Lodge pans so I could try one out and return it if it's too heavy for me.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 3, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I remember that we spoke about cast iron pans on another thread. I wish that Bed Bath carried some of the smaller Lodge pans so I could try one out and return it if it's too heavy for me.


The one I have (the little one) is not heavy at all. I would be surprised if it weighed more than 1 lb. I can weigh it on my scale. I use it stovetop.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2012)

You can get an idea of their weight in the store.  If you buy ne and find it's too heavy, at least the investment wasn't too big.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You can get an idea of their weight in the store.  If you buy ne and find it's too heavy, at least the investment wasn't too big.



True. And I'm guessing that their non-toxic too? I have multiple chemical sensitivities so I'm cautious.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have several CI skillets, griddle, chicken roaster. I also have Le Crueset skillets. I think they are non-toxic. I love mine. I recently re-seasoned one of the CI skillets and the griddle. I love my "baby" CI skillet for eggs. I don't use it for anything else. And I love my Le Creuset skillets as well--they are heavier than the CI ones and more expensive.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I have several CI skillets, griddle, chicken roaster. I also have Le Crueset skillets. I think they are non-toxic. I love mine. I recently re-seasoned one of the CI skillets and the griddle. I love my "baby" CI skillet for eggs. I don't use it for anything else. And I love my Le Creuset skillets as well--they are heavier than the CI ones and more expensive.



I used to have Le Creuset skillets and ended up giving them away because they were too heavy,


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2012)

The CI pans aren't as heavy as the Le Creuset. Lucky person that received your unwanted Le Creuset. I imagine if you had any more, you'd have a lot of takers on DC! 

The Pampered Chef all white ceramic cookware might be worth a look-see. It has the same properties re: heat going up the sides that Le Creuset has (the ice-cube test). I still like my CI and Le Creuset more than any cookware one could throw at me (of course, I would have to work on my duck-ege coordination so I could duck before s/thing hit me).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 4, 2012)

Best place I found to get CI skillets is on Ebay.  You can find Griswold pans there cheap.  And they are much lighter, have a superior cooking surface, and perform better than Lodge pans, IMHO.  You can also find them cheap in garage sales.

My smallest Griswold pan is just big enough to cook two fried eggs.  I rub a little butter on the pan when it's hot, and the eggs just slide around on it with no effort.  The downside, it's hard to get a spatula under it to flip as the eggs just push across the pan.  So I hand flip them using the pan.  The pan weighs less than a pound.  Stainless steel, if you get it hot, then add oil, food slides across it too.  But it is just a little more difficult to clean than CI as you have to wash it with a damp sponge and soap.

Fact is, if you learn how to use them properly, most metal pans are fairly non-stick.  You just need to have them seasoned, or heat them before adding the cooking fat.

CI is great for frying things because of its thermal mass.  But it can have hot spots.  SS usually has some time of encapsulated heat diffusing metal built in to eliminate hot spots.  But you have to use them right, or things stick like crazy.  Even aluminum is stick free if you season it as you would cast iron.  

The choice is up to you, and what you like to use.  The one thing I know is that I don't like to use non-stick cookwear.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## yogiwan (Oct 4, 2012)

While I do not disagree with the cast iron suggestion, not everyone does well with it.  It takes awhile to get it fully conditioned, it can be a bit heavy.  
One the other hand I would not recommend nonstick coatings that were in use prior to around 2008/09 when Teflon was reformulated with the chemicals that have gotten the negative reviews.
My personal recommendation is the diamond coated nonstick from Woll.  No chemicals and the diamond surface conducts heat terrifically.  Metal utensils can be used (but not suggested).  This is really good versatile nonstick cookware.

[Disclaimer:  I both use and sell Woll]


----------



## romanticf16 (Oct 4, 2012)

I use a Scanpan CTX skillet with my Induction Cooktop- it browns, is ceramic coated and can be used with metal utinsils. Cast iron is great but too heavy for my wife. Lodge and de buyer make steel pans that are non stick when seasoned and are lighter than CI- they just don't retain heat as well.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 4, 2012)

Unless your cast iron is long and impeccably seasoned it will NOT perform like nonstick.

It takes quite awhile to get to that point.

Personally I have little use for nonstick but if you go the CI route you will need to buy a cheap nonstick skillet to use until your CI is well seasoned


----------



## ChadHahn (Oct 4, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Can you cook eggs in a cast iron skillet?









Here is the aftermath of cooking scrambled eggs in a thrift store Griswold CI skillet.  The eggs came out very easily.

If you want CI, good places to look are thrift stores (I got this 60 year old Griswold for less than $10), and stores like Marshalls.  I am always seeing Lodge skillets there.  

Marshalls and Home Goods and stores like that also have good deals on nonstick pans.  I agree with the suggestion to get cheap nonstick and replace.  

Chad


----------



## jennyema (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a pretty well seasoned skillet.

Until a CI skillet is well seasoned it will NOT perform like nonstick.

Let's not lead new cooks here


----------



## ChadHahn (Oct 4, 2012)

It had already been said that cast iron needed to be properly seasoned.  I didn't feel the need to repeat that.  Sorry if I mislead.

Chad


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 4, 2012)

yogiwan said:
			
		

> While I do not disagree with the cast iron suggestion, not everyone does well with it.  It takes awhile to get it fully conditioned, it can be a bit heavy.
> One the other hand I would not recommend nonstick coatings that were in use prior to around 2008/09 when Teflon was reformulated with the chemicals that have gotten the negative reviews.
> My personal recommendation is the diamond coated nonstick from Woll.  No chemicals and the diamond surface conducts heat terrifically.  Metal utensils can be used (but not suggested).  This is really good versatile nonstick cookware.
> 
> [Disclaimer:  I both use and sell Woll]



The Woll cookware looks great. Which fry pan would you recommend starting out with? Would you post the link?


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 4, 2012)

I usually like the ones I buy at a restaurant supply store best.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 4, 2012)

It doesn't take more than a few hours to properly season a new Cast Iron pan.  And if Cast iron is too heavy, but you want to stay away from non-stick pans, there are great, lighter alternatives, such as stainless steel, mineral pans, restaurant grade aluminum pans, and carbon steel.  All of these, except for the stainless steel, can be seasoned and relatively non-stick.  You wouldn't believe how easy it is to clean my aluminum pressure cooker since I seasoned it.

I know, very few people have even heard of seasoning an aluminum pan.  I first tried it out of desperation while camping, about 25 years back.  I had a set of aluminum camp pot and pans, you know, the ones with the removable handles that fit in little slots on the side of the pots and pans.  I used them on a two burner Coleman white gas stove.  Things stuck like crazy to them.  It had been that way when I was in Boy Scouts, with my parents while I was growing up, and with everyone who used such pans while camping, that I had ever met.  I got tired of it on that summer day, and as I knew how to season cast iron, I decided to try it on those cheap camping pans.  It worked.  The fried eggs and bacon, the pancakes, and everything else I cooked in them came out of the pans so easily.  I was amazed.  I never looked back.  I season aluminum pots and pans.

It makes clean up so easy, and makes it so that I can cook acidic foots in the aluminum without worrying about leaching the aluminum into the food, or corroding the pans.

I still love and use my cast iron every day.  I have two of my children who want my CI pans.  They have good taste in pans, or maybe, they just have seen how well they work, all of their lives.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> It doesn't take more than a few hours to properly season a new Cast Iron pan.  And if Cast iron is too heavy, but you want to stay away from non-stick pans, there are great, lighter alternatives, such as stainless steel, mineral pans, restaurant grade aluminum pans, and carbon steel.  All of these, except for the stainless steel, can be seasoned and relatively non-stick.  You wouldn't believe how easy it is to clean my aluminum pressure cooker since I seasoned it.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



What is a mineral pan?


----------



## Cynicgal (Oct 5, 2012)

I learned a few years ago, that you should NEVER use non stick spray, such as PAM in a non stick skillet.  My Walmart non stick is holding up nicely.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 5, 2012)

I know I've seen them in the past, and that they are a form of steel.  But I can't seem to find any reference for them right now.  I'll look more tomorrow.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## The Barry Cook (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a thirty year old cast iron fry pan. It is simply the only fry pan I use for everything except poached eggs. Non stick pans were designed for amateurs. Well seasoned cast pans will be left in your will for the next generation. Even heat and non stick. I am sold on cast I have a cast iron wok that retains heat the best. Cast is also cheaper when purchasing.


----------



## Mrs. Goodcookie (Oct 5, 2012)

I use a really heavy top quality skillet.  I do not like the non stick ones. I have wolfgang puck cookware-love it.


----------



## amali720 (Oct 5, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Does anyone have a good non-stick skillet that they would recommend? I've been using a Denmark skillet that I purchased at Bed Bath. & Beyond, but it seems to wear quickly and chip around the edges.


 
I have used Swiss Diamond non stick for years.  They have not peeled or lost any of the non-stick properties.  The heat distribution is every bit as good as a cast iron.  

More recently I've tried the new ceramic coated pans from Bialetti Aeternum.  I only have the small one which I used exclusively for eggs.  I didn't get the larger fry pans because I almost always use the panfry/oven method and the pans in Bed and Bath don't have it.  However,  I found online the newest Bialetti that have an oven-proof handle and am considering getting one to try out.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 5, 2012)

amali720 said:
			
		

> I have used Swiss Diamond non stick for years.  They have not peeled or lost any of the non-stick properties.  The heat distribution is every bit as good as a cast iron.
> 
> More recently I've tried the new ceramic coated pans from Bialetti Aeternum.  I only have the small one which I used exclusively for eggs.  I didn't get the larger fry pans because I almost always use the panfry/oven method and the pans in Bed and Bath don't have it.  However,  I found online the newest Bialetti that have an oven-proof handle and am considering getting one to try out.



I tried the Denmark Ceramic pans from Bed Bath and they don't wear well. Mine is chipping around the edges, and I've only had it for a few months!


----------



## kansasteddybear (Oct 5, 2012)

I never was much for non-stick cookware until I tried the T-Fal professional pans.  I love them.   They were reviewed in Cooks Illustrated and got a very good review.  I tried some of the more expensive non-stick skillets in the past and think the T-Fal professional leaves them all in the dust.
T-fal E9380864 Professional Total Nonstick Oven Safe Thermo-Spot Heat Indicator 12.5-Inch Fry Pan / Saute Pan Dishwasher Safe Cookware,Black: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 5, 2012)

kansasteddybear said:
			
		

> I never was much for non-stick cookware until I tried the T-Fal professional pans.  I love them.   They were reviewed in Cooks Illustrated and got a very good review.  I tried some of the more expensive non-stick skillets in the past and think the T-Fal professional leaves them all in the dust.
> T-fal E9380864 Professional Total Nonstick Oven Safe Thermo-Spot Heat Indicator 12.5-Inch Fry Pan / Saute Pan Dishwasher Safe Cookware,Black: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining



Do you know whether these have been tested for toxicity? I've heard that most nonstick cookware is toxic unless it's ceramic.


----------



## kansasteddybear (Oct 5, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Do you know whether these have been tested for toxicity? I've heard that most nonstick cookware is toxic unless it's ceramic.



I honestly don't know.  You could contact the company and see what they use for the nonstick surface.


----------



## yogiwan (Oct 5, 2012)

Nearly all nonstick coating - all coatings from quality companies - have removed the dangerous chemicals.  Teflon which provides coatings for the vast majority of nonstick cookkware changed their formulation for coatings in 2008 or 2009.  Nonstick products before that were potential problems if heated above 400 to 450 degrees.  The new coatings are safe.  

But as someone has said previously the ceramic and diamond coatings do not have the potential chemicals and distribute heat better than most alternatives. 
And as many have said, if you do not mind the weight and conditioning issues cast iron works well (I still prefer to do eggs in my Diamond's Plus Woll fry pan).


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 5, 2012)

yogiwan said:
			
		

> Nearly all nonstick coating - all coatings from quality companies - have removed the dangerous chemicals.  Teflon which provides coatings for the vast majority of nonstick cookkware changed their formulation for coatings in 2008 or 2009.  Nonstick products before that were potential problems if heated above 400 to 450 degrees.  The new coatings are safe.
> 
> But as someone has said previously the ceramic and diamond coatings do not have the potential chemicals and distribute heat better than most alternatives.
> And as many have said, if you do not mind the weight and conditioning issues cast iron works well (I still prefer to do eggs in my Diamond's Plus Woll fry pan).



Is the Diamond Plus pan easy to clean?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 5, 2012)

Non-stick pans are designed for the easy removal of food particles. Let's not confuse non-stick with NO-STICK. The seasoning or finish is designed to prevent food from adhering to the surface in such a way that it is difficult to remove during cleanup. Personally, I have seasoned a number of CI pans. It doesn't require years and it certainly is not a difficult process. I love my CI pans for some things, for others I like SS. And, I have a mineral-type pan as well--it is nice, but I usually use my CI or SS pans. I do not use aluminum pans and really don't like Teflon pans--those I find do often end up with food sticking to them and because of the finish, one can't scour them. Hands down, for making eggs or bacon, it is CI every time. I love it that sunny-side up eggs slide out of my CI pan without needing a spatula.


----------



## yogiwan (Oct 5, 2012)

Most of the time you can just rinse it or use a small bit of dish soap.  But the Diamond's Plus is very easy to clean.


----------



## Badgerh (Oct 8, 2012)

I use either Falk copper (for one more week as kitchen goes on Monday) or Tefal stainless steel. Not sure if models are the same in US as Europe but the Tefal Titanium Pro range lasts wel,l is truly non-stick - you do not need oil for most cooking - and can go in the oven up to 180 Celsius. When browning and putting in oven I use the Falk so lack of high heat for teh non-stick is no issue.

My non-stick pans are induction ready but I will be changing from my beloved Falk pans over the next few weeks. Almost decided on Demeyere but still considering a few others.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Badgerh said:
			
		

> My non-stick pans are induction ready but I will be changing from my beloved Falk pans over the next few weeks. Almost decided on Demeyere but still considering a few others.



Please post which ones you decide on!


----------



## Badgerh (Oct 8, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Please post which ones you decide on!


 
Will do - there is some major building work to be done and so the whole project will take 4 weeks. 

Before can be seen here - 30+ years old - brick laden and dark:

HOOSE - Andrew Hughes (andrewh)'s Photos

Wait for next installment!
Andrew


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Badgerh said:
			
		

> Will do - there is some major building work to be done and so the whole project will take 4 weeks.
> 
> Before can be seen here - 30+ years old - brick laden and dark:
> 
> ...



Terrific! Hope all goes well with the project!


----------



## RosieA (Oct 11, 2012)

I use hard anodized non stick--love them! and stainless steel--Both Cuisinart brand. Swear by them and woudnt use anything else (except All Clad)
I have several pieces of cast iron too which I love love love. Cooks great.
However, as I get older they are getting a bit heavy for me.
I had an old old cast iron -well seasoned-from my grandma. Loved it but it broke in half. 
I do like the CI skillets but they have to be very well seasoned...those "preseasoned" ones are just junk if you ask me. They are nowhere near the preseasoning you really need.
If you find some at a thrift store or somewhere, you can have someone  sandblast them for you to get them in shape if they look really gross. They sometimes rust and such from sitting w/o being used for a long time.
Nothing like a very well seasoned years old cast iron skillet or roaster.

I really like my stainless steel too and  have no problems with it sticking.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

RosieA said:


> ...those "preseasoned" ones are just junk if you ask me. They are nowhere near the preseasoning you really need...




I disagree.  The pre-seasoned CI you buy isn't the end product.  It just gives you a running start by doing the same thing you would have to do for initial seasoning.

I have two CI skillets that I bought pre-seasoned.  I started cooking on them right away and every time I use them, the seasoning is enhanced.  

If you have the rare luck to find a decades old CI skillet that's been well cared for, that's great.  A new pre-seasoned skillet doesn't compare to one that's been seasoned since your grandmother was a bride.  But they will get there over time.

Certainly not junk.


----------



## RosieA (Oct 11, 2012)

well my thought is they are useless. Just MY thought. I have had a few and tossed them. I do agree it gives you a running start but I would not ever waste another dime on one. Maybe I just dont have the patience to wait oh-so-long- for it to get to where I want it to be. Also every one I had, had a "nubby" surface which I hated and it was hard to clean. I have never seen a preseasoned one with smooth surface.


I have also tried enamel coated cast iron and they arent too bad. Certainly not like a good old fashioned well used skillet but decent. My son confiscated it when he moved out and I have yet to get another one. LOL


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 12, 2012)

RosieA said:


> well my thought is they are useless. Just MY thought. I have had a few and tossed them. I do agree it gives you a running start but I would not ever waste another dime on one. Maybe I just dont have the patience to wait oh-so-long- for it to get to where I want it to be. Also every one I had, had a "nubby" surface which I hated and it was hard to clean. I have never seen a preseasoned one with smooth surface.
> 
> 
> I have also tried enamel coated cast iron and they arent too bad. Certainly not like a good old fashioned well used skillet but decent. My son confiscated it when he moved out and I have yet to get another one. LOL


I'd have to agree with you on new CI.  It will never match the quality of the old stuff, and the preseason leaves a lot to be desired.  The nubby surface is nothing more than an incomplete manufacturing process.  I've got a couple of newer ones, but they have been finished with a sander.  However, I would disagree that sandblasting is the best way to clean older cookware.  A simple lye tank, which is a 5 gallon bucket filled with lye, otherwise known as drain cleaner, will do the job without damaging the skillet.  I have also burnt off the crud, but there is always the risk of cracking the cookware.


----------



## RosieA (Oct 12, 2012)

However, I would disagree that sandblasting is the best way to clean older cookware.>>

I probably used the wrong word here. Sanding it?  I guess that is different from sandblasting. I just know that the older rusty stuff can be rejuvenated to tip top shape.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

The Barry Cook said:


> ... Non stick pans were designed for amateurs. ...


I'm reminded of watching the owner-chef of a small restaurant trying to make crepes on a non-stick pan. It was pretty funny, 'cause the crepes wouldn't stick and the batter just kept sliding around in a big lump. I admit, after a few weeks of trying, he got the technique down, but that first time was hilarious.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried these? They use them on the show Chopped.

http://m.foodnetworkstore.com/spiri...10-in-)-by-zwilling-j-a-henckels/shop/383416/


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2012)

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 17, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Your link doesn't work.



Sorry  Try this:

http://m.foodnetworkstore.com/spiri...10-in-)-by-zwilling-j-a-henckels/shop/383416/


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Update: I just bought a Tramontina nonstick skillet and pan fried a piece of cod. So far I'm liking the performance of this pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Update: I just bought a Tramontina nonstick skillet and pan fried a piece of cod. So far I'm liking the performance of this pan.




Congratulations.  I'm sure you'll continue to enjoy it for years.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Oct 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Congratulations.  I'm sure you'll continue to enjoy it for years.



Thanks Andy! I hope so. Will post updates!


----------

